# Mexico Beach Pier



## TN_Angler (Jan 18, 2016)

Planning a trip to Mexico Beach in May and wanted to know what y'all thought of the pier fishing there? I've fished Navarre, Pensacola and Destin, but never Mexico Beach.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

It's a small pier and not very long. If you fish for King your better off fishing one of the PCB piers, less than an hour drive.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

WaterRat said:


> It's a small pier and not very long. If you fish for King your better off fishing one of the PCB piers, less than an hour drive.


 
What he said. If your limited to the MB/St joe area you are better off fishing for trout, reds and flounder from the shoreline anywhere from Highland view all the way around to the cape. If you really want to fish a pier go to Panama.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

its longer than it used to be but i havent fished it in years if u want kings and dont want to drive to pc check out the sea wall west of the psj marina where the shipping chanel comes it they get them there good some years in late spring


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have done well fishing there for Pompano on a set rig, baited with fresh peeled shrimp....caught some nice Flounder as well.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Its more of a bay type pier as far as fishing but should be ok. Like they said, for real pier fishing, go up to Panama City. 

They do have a little jetty (the rocks from the canal out to the bay0 just west of the pier that is free and you can catch the same fish. Spanish Mackerel like to hang out there at that time too. Overall, its a nice little place to fish


----------

